# Leather color wearing off?



## mrc9045 (Dec 11, 2014)

After noticing some black scuff marks on my seats, I tried to scrub them off with leather cleaning wipes. Unfortunately, I must have scrubbed too much because now it looks like the grey color of my seats is wearing off and revealing a darker shade of some sort. If I scrub a bit more, it only makes it worse.

I'm a total novice here. Is there some kind of spray or coating I can buy to restore the color?

It is a 2008 328i

Photos below. Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

Would be beneficial to include model year of your vehicle. I am also interested in replies as I have a similar situation on my 02 530i.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I know very little about leather, but this seems like the opposite of what I'd expect. I'd expect color to lighten, not darken, if it is going away.


----------



## mrc9045 (Dec 11, 2014)

crazy4trains said:


> Would be beneficial to include model year of your vehicle. I am also interested in replies as I have a similar situation on my 02 530i.


Good idea - thanks! I updated the original post.


----------



## jimmysab133 (Sep 27, 2014)

That looks more like a stain as opposed to original dye "lifting" only to reveal a much darker shade. Take it to a leather pro.


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

My 02 530i is doing the same thing. When I try to clean it some of the sand beige dye comes off, no matter what cleaner I use. I am wondering if PO had seats re-dyed, but I don't think so. An easy to use re-dye product would be nice.


----------



## Redjade (May 23, 2015)

I just purchased a 2012 335i vert with oyster dakota leather and just noticed that the dye was worn off on the outer edge of the driver's seat. I have been googling and reading forums for a solution and came across Magic Menders (http://www.leatherrepairkits.com). I watched you tube videos on this product and it seems amazing. Also, you can select your actual auto interior color (BMW Oyster). I will post results once I receive and use. Thought I would share ahead of time after reading your post.


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

It looks like a stain to me. I would hit it with megs d101 at a 10-1 ratio and brush lightly


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

My money is on the top dye layer coming off.
Here's the link to Leather Masters and their color chart. Poke around the site and you'll learn everything you'll need to know and purchase to effect a repair.

http://www.leatherworldtech.com/BMW-Leather-Dye-Colors-s/1846.htm


----------



## Biggiefl (Apr 29, 2015)

I go to local auto paint store that sells commercial auto paint & supplies. You can have them match your interior with a spray dye. It is very light and needs multi coats. I have used it on steering wheels for years w/o wearing off. I have spray dyed just about everything I have driven with awesome results. It might be more flat than what you have but a good coat of lexol usually cures that. About $15-20 per can. If black you can get the generic stuff at Autozone, etc.


----------

